# Corona - were you a passenger on these cruise ships?



## Hooked (1/4/20)

*Health dept seeks MSC Orchestra Cruise passengers after 2 test positive*
https://www.all4women.co.za/1985595...estra-cruise-passengers-after-2-test-positive
1 April 2020

"The national health department is looking for anyone who was onboard two MSC Orchestra Cruise Liners that travelled earlier this year, after two passengers tested positive for the Covid-19 virus…
Speaking during an update briefing to the media on Tuesday, at the port of Durban, Minister of Health Zweli Mkhize said they had received reports of two confirmed Covid-19 cases that were on the MSC Cruise.

“These cases are from KZN and Free State,” he said.

*He said the department was looking for those who had been aboard the MSC Orchestra Cruise Liner that left Durban on 28 February 2020 to the Portuguese Island and returned on the 2nd March 2020, as well as the second cruise on the vessel that left on 13 March 2020 and returned on 16 March 2020.*

“If you were part of these cruises, please know that you are a contact and we are looking for you. Please make contact with the departments of Health in KwaZulu-Natal and Free State,” he said..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)

Hooked said:


> *Health dept seeks MSC Orchestra Cruise passengers after 2 test positive*
> https://www.all4women.co.za/1985595...estra-cruise-passengers-after-2-test-positive
> 1 April 2020
> 
> ...



Calamity - the engineer at our factory went on a cruise about that time -also to the island but clue what ship he went on - I don't have his contact nr
or address ,the old man did look a bit under the weather before we closed , pray he reads this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShamZ (1/4/20)

@Hooked , are you feeling okay? I am concerned.
You have made another spelling error. Thread title

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/20)

ShamZ said:


> @Hooked , are you feeling okay? I am concerned.
> You have made another spelling error. Thread title



 Thanks so much for your concern @ShamZ ! I'm fine and they're just finger-errors, not spelling errors per se. I'm juggling too many things at once and not checking myself!! I appreciate your concern a lot ... truly! 

EDIT: Thread title corrected now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/4/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Calamity - the engineer at our factory went on a cruise about that time -also to the island but clue what ship he went on - I don't have his contact nr
> or address ,the old man did look a bit under the weather before we closed , pray he reads this.



@ARYANTO Is there no-one else you could contact who might have his phone number? Someone in Human Resources? Somone in the factory must have his contact details.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (2/4/20)

I was in two minds whether to post this article on one of our local FB groups, as once before people were very annoyed that I had posted something which did not directly concern our town. Very small minds here - they think they live on an island and the rest of the world is no concern of theirs.

Well, I decided to post it - and I'm so glad that I did. Someone replied saying that she had been on one of the ships on those dates.  I suggested that she has herself tested asap and that she remains in isolation until she gets the results. She's not ill, but she could be a carrier. How many people has she come into contact with since returning? How many people have stood close to her in our tiny pharmacy (we don't have Clicks/Dischem here). Just hoping that she'll test negative.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

